# Pain



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Death means pain, a loved one gone
14 years of companionship, now just sad memories
A smile sometimes as the happy thoughts come
but the tears also fall, the rememberence to much.

Just a cat they say, you shouldn't feel this way
not just a cat, but a companion and friend
you looked after her,fed, and gave her love
Now she'd gone, and only time will heal.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's beautiful.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely


----------

